# Configure very old printer?



## feriz (Aug 15, 2010)

I have one very old printer 9PIN on LPT port. Can you tell me how to install and configure this old printer, some info?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 15, 2010)

There's the Handbook, but I like my own http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/lpdprinting.html.

Probably you'll just be printing text, most impact printers aren't fast enough to print whole rendered pages in graphics mode.


----------

